#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  ate 100 mega de conexão para usuario final por que não ?

## naldo864

realmente e um ano que esta prometendo revolucionar o acesso a internet no mundo ,e o culpado por esta mudança radical realmente e a ubiquiti ,me lembro bem do primeiro para de nanostation locom5 que peguei na mão para criar um ponto a ponto para criar um repetidor com um segundo wavion que eu estava implantando e como foi incrivel ver a latencia deste equipamento mesmo com trafego de 20 megas na linha estavel em 5 ms incrivel .
agora neste ano 2 equipamentos vão fazer a alegria dos provedores e agora realmente vamos poder levar banda larga de alta qualidade para nossos clientes e sem precisar vender a alma para pagar os equipamentos.
o airfiber com certeza vai ser a maior revolução para backhaul de todos os tempos e pelo simples fato do preço ser muito bom .
e a rocket titanium oferecendo ponto multponto com trafego ate 300 megas .sim sera uma revolução ,e se o rocket titanium for compativel com a linha m5 airmax não sera necessario a mudança de equipamentos para os clientes finais .somente sera necessario a mudança no ponto de acesso .
em são paulo ja e possivel comprar links de 1 gb por r$ 8 500,00 mensais e podera ser transportado ate o provedor por airfiber por um custo baixo .dando possibilidade do pequeno provedor bater frente a frente com os grandes provedores na competição de preços .o provedor pequeno que quer continuar trabalhando e ganhando seu dinheiro com qualidade com certeza vai investir nestas tecnologias .so falta para ficar perfeito a ubiquiti criar um nanobridge titanium para enlaçes pequenos entre as torres ai sera uma familia feliz .pessoalmente não vejo a hora de poder testar um airfiber se algum colega comprar primeiro e me chamar para ajudar na configuração vou ficar agradecido kkk ,se não se eu tiver esta sorte testo e coloco um post aqui .
boa sorte a todos e quem sabe com estas tecnologias e um pouco de paciencia não sera a revolução do pacote tv,internet ,telefone tudo em um provedor so e sem enrolação das grandes com seus controles de downloads .
acordaaaaaa brassiiilllll....

----------


## hodesanionetx

Bom chefe seria muito bom mesmo porem seria qse impossível passar isso para o cliente por questões mais físicas e lógico financeiras para trabalhar com ultra velociddes para clientes, aí por exemplo não usariamos mais Mikrotik como concentrador, aew tbm precisariamos de equipamentos mais caros dentro de nosso CPD (geralmente Cisco ou Juniper) e air fiber pode ser problema principalmente em lugares onde tem constantes chuvas fortes... Por enqto é isso ouu então vamos ver se surge algo com que nós possamos trabalhar com mais segurança e poder oferecer acima dos 20 mb para os clientes!

----------


## speedconnection

aonde voce consegue esta facanha?



> 1 gb por r$ 8 500,00

----------


## ijr

Naldo, não faltou um "0" no valor do Link GB?

Mas realmente, as soluções da Ubiquiti estão dando novos horizontes aos pequenos provedores.

----------


## luizbe

deve ter errado no 0 aí, mas 1gb dá pra por nego a vontade viu..

----------


## naldo864

opa errei mesmo o link de 1 gb sai a r$ 15 000,00

----------


## WordNet

15 mil? mesmo assim continua barato heim
aqui na cidade 80mb é 16 mil da GVT e é considerado barato

----------


## osmano807

> por exemplo não usariamos mais Mikrotik como concentrador


Pronto, me convenceram! Viva os 100Mbps!

----------


## luizbe

link GB é 70 mil + -

----------


## naldo864

aqui na capital e este preço ai mesmo da ate pra pechinchar agora em governador valadares nem disponibilidade tem .

----------


## luizbe

enganado filho,
em goval 1gb á 89mil consegue sim pela eletronet.

----------


## speedconnection

> aqui na capital e este preço ai mesmo da ate pra pechinchar agora em governador valadares nem disponibilidade tem .


link no rio de janeiro, data center da GVT, R$ 62.000,00 1 GB, se conseguir menos eu compro e te dou ainda comissao

----------


## naldo864

aqui em são paulo caros amigos o preço e esse e vai cair mas conforme a porca torce o rabo .

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

poxa vida 1gb, para nos do sul do pais, isso e délirio heheh aqui 10mb já e um espetáculo, escravos da OI, e embratel, vamos esperar o satélite da google ta chegando agora final de ano, mas tão barato assim não vai ser, mesmo assim sera uma saida para muitos..

----------


## speedconnection

> aqui em são paulo caros amigos o preço e esse e vai cair mas conforme a porca torce o rabo .


A este preço so se for PTT, link dedicado com certeza não é.
Qual operadora voce viu este preço ou voce so esculto falar?

----------


## PedroGabriel

Como que o rocket titanium vai aguentar tudo isso? E o mesmo processador do antigo....

airMAX | Ubiquiti Networks, Inc.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

tem carrier vendendo a 5 dolares o MB ...

----------


## edsaboia

Pessoal acho que vcs estao se esquecendo que a frequência de 24Ghz não tem resolução para ela no Brasil, então a mesma nao pode ser usada ainda.

Abraço.

----------


## ravelerasmo

eu ainda não to acreditando nos 1Gb por 15 mil, onde conseguiu essa informação amigo?
Qual empresa?

abraço.

----------


## uesleycorrea

Nem se fosse trânsito via PTT acho que daria pra colocar esse preço. Tenho links aqui no RJ, e tenho transporte de SP para o RJ, se tivesse a esse preço lá, compensaria comprar e transportar.

----------


## 1929

25ghz pode sim. Tem uma pequena faixinha que é de radiação restrita e pode ser usada para SCM. 
Inclusive isso é um convênio para todo o mundo. No vídeo da Ubiquiti incluisive cita este fato. Por isso a escolha desta frequencia neste projeto.
Mas não creio que seja possível com os equipamentos disponíveis para cliente chegar a planos tão altos Naldo.
Ponto a ponto tudo bem.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

o que da nos dedos dos pequenos e ver na TV gvt ofereçendo 100mb dai vem um cara pedir 100 Mb como a gvt, e deprimente..

----------


## naldo864

imagine o cenario rocket titanium na torre (promete 300 mbps) de trafego ,e ai poe sair uma nova linha de nanos ou airgrid podendo passar mas banda ,eu acho que pode ser possivel .

----------


## naldo864

o alex o plano 100 mega da gvt e r$ 499,00 por mes ,não e todo mortal que pode pagar isto de internet em casa eu mesmo não tenho coragem .agora o plano 5 megas por r$ 54,90 realmente e um preço muito bom.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

naldo864 meu querido, mas ver isso na tv toda hora, da vontade ate de chorar, aqui o mb de link custa acima de 500 pila, ho mundo cruel..

----------


## naldo864

e aquele negocio voce ai e refem de uma operadora so então ela cobra o que quiser e voce não pode mudar nada infelizmente ,mas se aparecer outra operadora na região oferecendo dedicado a metade do preço sua tual operadora perde quase todos os clientes .
e uma pena eu não ter dinheiro para investir em internet no brasil eu ficaria milionario rapidamente so levando dedicados aonde não tem conexão de boa qualidade .e que tudo e caro .

----------


## 1929

Mesmo tendo link suficiente, para entregar 100mbps com a famosa garantia de 10% só em cabeamento bom. Rádio, mesmo Airmax não vai segurar isso para todos. Um isolado até vai.
O problema que vejo, Alex, é a propaganda em cima, como você falou. Existe uma exploração dos publicitários em cima de números.
É motor 2.0,, 2.5 e cada vêz maiores números.
Qualquer novo produto lançado trás um número maior no modelo. Isso cria na mente do consumidor que quanto maior o número melhor para ele. E principalmente para fazer inveja nos vizinhos e amigos dele. 

Mas na prática, quem precisa de 100MB? Ele vai navegar igual a quem tem 2 mega. 
Download? Daí sim. Mas estes downloadeiros de plantão só criam problema para os provedores. Tem gente que coloca uma infinidade de arquivos no Ares e libera full para o Ares. Daí quer navegar nos sites e a maquina dele é um Celeron e não aguenta.
Que problemão para nós. Já perdi cliente que estava quase sempre nos 2 mega e reclamava que a internet era lenta. Fomos lá e era o Ares. E daí? como convencer o sujeito? Ele comprou o computador e disseram para ele que era top de linha. E ainda por cima não admitia que o Ares consumisse a banda e não sobrava para navegar.
Acabou indo para a OI. Mas já fiquei sabendo que ele está apavorado. Pois lá a coisa é muito pior.
Para mim foi bom que ele saiu fora. Só que na época ele saiu e ainda dizia que a internet não prestava. Agora com a OI, ele colocou o rabo no meio das pernas e não critica. 
Isso é que dói na gente. A gente se mata para fazer o melhor possível e a propaganda eficiente dos grandes nos mata.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

tenho clientes assim tambem, abres abri direto, e conecta sem que ele saiba, dai o cara dis, MINHA NET E UMA LESMA, sim realmente de que adianta ter 100mb se na maioria das paginas ele não vai fazer download a 100mb. e isso mesmo, mas..........

----------


## naldo864

voces estão falando de internet em si mas com velocidades maiores na rede pode-se vender tv,telefone locadora virtual tipo netflix e outro tipos de serviços que com redes rapidas podem ser viaveis ,fora que eu não aguento mas o cliente falar que o youtube travou

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

e realmente isso e verdade internet 2mb acho que ja e sufiiente para 90% dos clientes..

----------


## 1929

> voces estão falando de internet em si mas com velocidades maiores na rede pode-se vender tv,telefone locadora virtual tipo netflix e outro tipos de serviços que com redes rapidas podem ser viaveis ,fora que eu não aguento mas o cliente falar que o youtube travou


Mais do que nunca , pensando nestes serviços, é que cabo se faria mais necessário do que rádios para atender esta demanda.

----------


## ravelerasmo

ta na curiosidade pra saber do tal 1Gb de 15 mil rsrs.
to pegando 100Mb dedicado pela unotel com o preço nessa faixa.

----------


## niltonjrcybernet

Em portugal isso ai custaria uma baratela aqui no pais de tolos brasil custa um carro popular por mês em portugal 100 mb dedicados custa 40 euros aqui custa R$ 9999999999999999999999999999999999 eita ladruagem da gôta anatel governo federal e as grandes botando pra descer

----------


## ravelerasmo

É realmente no brasil é muito caro, mas o interessante é que quanto maior a banda mais barato fica o valor do mb.
a gvt ta vendendo aqui a 236 reais o valor do mega para 20Mb. Já se você quiser contratar 1Mb somente é 1600 reais rsrs um roubo.

----------


## 1929

> É realmente no brasil é muito caro, mas o interessante é que quanto maior a banda mais barato fica o valor do mb.
> a gvt ta vendendo aqui a 236 reais o valor do mega para 20Mb. Já se você quiser contratar 1Mb somente é 1600 reais rsrs um roubo.


Não teria uma diferença de links, aí?
20 MB de adsl. E 1MB de dedicado?
Lógico, lógico, que você fará muito mais com um link de 20mb adsl... Mas são dois produtos diferentes. Inclusive quando você compra link dedicado, ele não é entregue da mesma maneira que o adsl. 
Tem ainda o compromisso de qualidade na entrega, coisa que o adsl não tem.
Daí que tem toda uma estrutura técnica por trás para que esta garantia seja real. 
Tudo isso faz com que o dedicado tenha um custo real mais caro.
Mas se você comprar 20 MB dedicado da GVT voce já pagará menos que 300 reais o mega. Em alguns lugares até menos.
A diferença ainda é gritante, mas daí estaremos falando em qualidade para poder oferecer qualidade.
Qual seria o upload deste link de 20Mb adsl da GVT?

----------


## naldo864

não substime tecnologia sem fio ,antes no inicio era ridiculo o trafego dos radios hoje ja são aceitaveis ,amanhã chegaram ao nivel dos cabos senão melhor ainda ,tecnologia não e so o dia de hoje.

----------


## 1929

Steve Jobs já dizia isso. Tem verdade nisso.
Mas chegar na nossa realidade é outra coisa.
Vamos acumulando sucatas ao transcorrer dos anos... só para acompanhar a tecnologia..
Com certeza um dia chegaremos a este patamar. Quando digo, chegaremos, não me refiro a mim, mas ao nosso grupo, como provedores.
Já existem alguns equipamentos confiáveis para isso. Mas a que preço?
E uma coisa que tenho observado é que a medida que os preços vem caindo , a qualidade parece que também vem caindo.
No tempo dos Orinoco, que eu não cheguei a conhecer, mas diziam que a estabilidade era outra.
Hoje, não temos mais segurança quanto a qualidade. De uma hora para outra, um rádio que estava bem, vai pro saco e lá vamos nós trocar. 
É sob este ponto de vista que imagino uma rede que queira prover altas taxas tenha que se basear em cabo. Wireless ainda não é confiável. Os confiáveis só são acessíveis a grandes corporações.
Mas concordo que não dá para deixar de acompanhar na medida do possível.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

Eu usei card Orinoco com AP swl-3300 realmente estáveis, mas eram outros tempos clientes a 64k e máximo 128k hoje inimaginável hehehe...
Bom quanto a tecnologia quem esta nisto há algum tempo como eu estou já há 8 anos, e impressionante a evolução, e a meu ver, não demora tanto assim acredito ainda que este ano teremos uma enxurrada de equipamentos a menor custo e maior trougput. Ouros tempos, hoje tudo anda mais de presa, concordo que e complicado provedor, lucro e pouco e a reinserção permanente. Vamos apilhando coisas que funcionam, mas não podemos mais usar por terem ficado obsoletas. Assim e tudo, em todas as áreas. 
Cabo e cabo, mesmo assim via radio vai ficar a cada dia melhor, vamos ter coisas surpreendentes em pouco tempo, alguém já disse u dia que teríamos no máximo 8 computadores no mundo hehhe, a tecnologia esta andando a passos largos, veja a ubiquiti, em dois anos passamos de 54mb em 5.8 para teóricos 150mb (não e tudo isso) mas lá na época dos Orinoco, inimaginável.
Por tanto ainda veremos muita coisa, muita mesmo em pouco tempo. Que puder acompanhar permanecera, quem não puder, vai sair fora.
Amigo aos poucos aprendi, que não adianta sempre haverá concorrência mesmo que voe seja uma mega empresa (veja a ubiquiti), e sempre alguém vai melhorar o que existe e uma tendência, wifi seguira sendo cada vês mais viável, a tendência futura e eliminar todo tipo de fio, ate carregador de celular sem fio já existe..

----------


## 1929

Sim a Intel já testou um carregador wireless.

Este era o sonho do Nicholas Tesla.
Transmitir energia elétrica sem fio.
Steve Jobs também profetizou sobre wireless.

O que me refiro, amigos, é que a qualidade do que tem aparecido para atender estas novas tecnologias ainda é muito baixa. Não dá segurança.
Tenho equipamentos de quase todas os tipos parados, até Ubiquiti. Doi no bolso. Não me refiro a equipamentos para torres, estes até que vão bem. Temos RBs confiáveis, temos cartões bons.
Mas no cliente é que está o gargalo.

----------


## ravelerasmo

> Não teria uma diferença de links, aí?
> 20 MB de adsl. E 1MB de dedicado?
> Lógico, lógico, que você fará muito mais com um link de 20mb adsl... Mas são dois produtos diferentes. Inclusive quando você compra link dedicado, ele não é entregue da mesma maneira que o adsl. 
> Tem ainda o compromisso de qualidade na entrega, coisa que o adsl não tem.
> Daí que tem toda uma estrutura técnica por trás para que esta garantia seja real. 
> Tudo isso faz com que o dedicado tenha um custo real mais caro.
> Mas se você comprar 20 MB dedicado da GVT voce já pagará menos que 300 reais o mega. Em alguns lugares até menos.
> A diferença ainda é gritante, mas daí estaremos falando em qualidade para poder oferecer qualidade.
> Qual seria o upload deste link de 20Mb adsl da GVT?


Esse link de 20Mb é dedicado da gvt.
236 reais o mega, da 4720 reais por mês.
já é um preço mais em conta para agente, mas a realidade é que nem todos os lugares consegue esse preço. 
Aqui na região somos reféns da oi e hoje estou com um projeto de pegar um link a 60Km daqui direto no POP da eletronet, mesmo eu gastando uma fortuna com equipamentos e radios, vou ter lucro e uma garantia melhor. Oi aqui ta cobrando 2500 o mega e não oferece acima disso.

----------


## 1929

Entendi.

É mais ou menos o que fizemos aqui. Sozinho pouco podemos às vezes.
Nos juntamos com outro e hoje estamos mais tranquilos quanto a isso.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

1929, pelo que se sabe não era sonho de Nicholas Tesla, ele realmente sabia como fazer, mas dai, ficou pouco interesante, pois era impossivel TARIFAR, e obvio abafa o caso. caminhamos para um mundo sem fio em todos os setores.

----------


## osmano807

> 1929, pelo que se sabe não era sonho de Nicholas Tesla, ele realmente sabia como fazer, mas dai, ficou pouco interesante, pois era impossivel TARIFAR, e obvio abafa o caso. caminhamos para um mundo sem fio em todos os setores.


Acrescentando, se minha memória não falha, foi o tal do Westinghouse.


O Westinghouse estava financiando o Tesla, mas quando o Tesla contou dos planos dele, mandou destruir a torre de rádio que ele havia construído.
Aí Tesla ficou relegado aos seus próprios recursos... Foda que depois que ele morreu os documentos dele sumiram...

Wifi ainda vai melhorar muito, só precisa desenvolver tecnologia e parar de ficar empurrando protocolo antigo com a barriga (811.12 a/g/b)

----------


## Zarttron

Aqui em Santa Maria no RS, entre 3 provedores compramos 30 Mega dedicado da GVT, custando a R$207 o mega. Tenho amigos que irão se unir a nós e eles compram 50 mega e pagam R$186,00 o mega, com valores assim estamos competindo satisfatoriamente bem, oferecendo qualidade e um diferencial em atendimento e agregando varios outros serviços.

----------


## ravelerasmo

Estou prestes a fechar um contrato de 100Mb por 145 reais o Mb.
Achei ótimo o preço e vai atender as minhas necessidades. 
Acho que vale mais apena contratar um link maior por um preço mais em conta.

----------


## 1929

> Acrescentando, se minha memória não falha, foi o tal do Westinghouse.
> 
> 
> O Westinghouse estava financiando o Tesla, mas quando o Tesla contou dos planos dele, mandou destruir a torre de rádio que ele havia construído.
> Aí Tesla ficou relegado aos seus próprios recursos... Foda que depois que ele morreu os documentos dele sumiram...
> 
> Wifi ainda vai melhorar muito, só precisa desenvolver tecnologia e parar de ficar empurrando protocolo antigo com a barriga (811.12 a/g/b)


Isso, ele teve seus recursos cortados. Na verdade o Tesla queria algo mais profundo enquanto os financiadores queriam retorno imediato. Quando o Marconi conseguiu a transmissão transatlântica, daí o banqueiro que financiava retirou os recursos e deu para o Marconi.
E parece que nem foi o Marconi o primeiro a fazer transmissão sem fio. Teria sido, segundo a versão tupiniquim, o Padre Landel de Moura. Ele propôs transmitir do Quartel da Ilha Naval na Baia de Guanabara para um navio da marinha. Mas os militares, perguntavam, porque daquilo, sem entender o valor do invento.
Passou o bonde da história.

Tomara que no caso dos equipamentos wireless não aconteça o mesmo.

Só para desopilar (já que fugimos um pouco do tópico):



Junta um treco desse e bons rádios, daí sim acredito nos 100mega para clientes.

Assunto para outro tópico.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

exatamente o wireless surgiu aqui, marconi foi o primeiro a emitir sinal de radio, mas voz fi o landel de moura, ja esta reconhecido como tal, por tanto marconi pai do radio landel da radiofonia.
bom voltaremos ao topico, prometo não desvirtuar ele de novo ( vou tentar) hehehe

----------


## mendigo

Aqui na minha região, link dedicado de 5mb full na fibra sai por 1600 reais. VDSL da GVT de 35 mega de down e 3 mega de up sai por 99,90. E aí? O jeito é apelar pro gato mesmo, montar provedor já com dedicado é impraticável.

Sei da garantia de banda e etc e tal, mas desse jeito não dá.
Ah, fora que a fibra da GVT fica dentro dos prédios de onde sai o VDSL, então a qualidade do link é muito boa.

----------


## ravelerasmo

O problema do adsl é a garantia e o upload que varia muito, imagina você sem up para seus clientes?
5Mb dedicado você coloca 50 clientes de 1Mb tranquilo.
cobrando 50 reais cada você tem 2500 reais por mês 
você tira 900 reais e da a seus clientes um serviço com garantia.
Acho que vale apena você não vai ter um lucro igual como no adsl mas vai fornecer um melhor serviço.





> Aqui na minha região, link dedicado de 5mb full na fibra sai por 1600 reais. VDSL da GVT de 35 mega de down e 3 mega de up sai por 99,90. E aí? O jeito é apelar pro gato mesmo, montar provedor já com dedicado é impraticável.
> 
> Sei da garantia de banda e etc e tal, mas desse jeito não dá.
> Ah, fora que a fibra da GVT fica dentro dos prédios de onde sai o VDSL, então a qualidade do link é muito boa.

----------


## Zarttron

revelerasmo, pode até colocar 50 clientes, mas no cadastro, mas ao mesmo tempo no maximo 5 clientes de 1 mega, link dedicado não faz milagre. Mas que a realidade do Mendigo é a mesma de muitos isso é.

----------


## ravelerasmo

Bom ele falou em um link de 5Mb, então como nem todos navegam ao mesmo tendo, sendo que alguns carrega uma pagina e vai ler, outros vai ver um video ele passa mais tempo assistindo do que baixando o video, nesse caso consegue sim.
Ainda tem o cache que se for bem trabalhado consegue uma economia.




> revelerasmo, pode até colocar 50 clientes, mas no cadastro, mas ao mesmo tempo no maximo 5 clientes de 1 mega, link dedicado não faz milagre. Mas que a realidade do Mendigo é a mesma de muitos isso é.

----------


## Zarttron

até consegue, mas agora 50 nem com reza, no maximo uns 15 ao mesmo tempo devido a ideia de que todos nao acessam ao mesmo tempo, mas coisa que é muito facil de acontecer é 5 clientes puxar banda toda contrada e se 5 de 1 mega fizer isso ai não tem como e acaba ferrando toda a rede.

----------


## ravelerasmo

é realmente não da rsrs.
mas se colocar em contrato a garantia de 50% da banda agente já resolve o problema em caso de todos estiver utilizando a banda no maximo

----------


## mendigo

O jeito é fazer upload pelo link dedicado e down pelo ADSL....rsrsrs

vish...começar provedor do zero é tenso

----------


## ravelerasmo

Se conseguir um bom financiamento no inicio consegue começar já com tudo de primeira.
Eu conseguir com o BNDES to financiando tudo, só não consigo os aparelhos internacionais rsrs.
Mas galera kd o naldo864 ele falou do link de 1Gb por 15.000.00 e sumiu rsrs.

----------


## Zarttron

Acho que o naldo falou em 100 mega a R$15000. Eu conheço quem comprou o de 1 Gbps e está em torno dos R$68000.

----------


## ravelerasmo

é realmente acho que é isso,
vou pagar R$15000 em 100Mb pela Unotel.
vai sair a 145 reais o Mb mas a duvida é que eles me informaram que 500Mb fica a 116 reais mas ae como 1Gb fica por 68 mil como vc falou?
Qual empresa?

----------


## EribertoTorres

Voltando ao foco do tema. Acho que entregar 100 Mbps para o cliente utilizando equipamentos Wireless, hoje é inviável, mas no futuro poderá ser viável sim. A solucao da Krazer entregaria 5 Mbps a 70 clientes simultâneos por painel (dados do filzek). O viável seria fibra mesmo, alguma FTTH ou algo do tipo, além de que sairia bem mais barato no meu ver.

----------


## Zarttron

Respondendo a pergunta do colega sobre o 1Gbps a R$68000 é a GVT quem entrega.

----------


## ravelerasmo

humm, interessante, 68 reais o Mb, vou me informar melhor.
Pra quem trabalha com hosting é ótimo

----------


## EribertoTorres

Ou seja, a matemática comeca a ficar interessante para quem tem esse capital e pode investir  :Smile:

----------


## ravelerasmo

Tava pensando em voltar a trabalhar com hosting e com minha própria infraestrutura mas achei caro o link.
Mas nesse caso a historia muda rsrs

----------

